

Ember.js Screencasts - adamnemecek
http://www.emberscreencasts.com/

======
sergiotapia
I will sign up in a heartbeat because I EmberJS is my primary workhorse
framework. Please tag things that are Ember CLI though. Things pre-CLI are of
no use to me because of how drastic the changes are.

~~~
jeffreybiles
Hey, glad you're enjoying the screencast! I've been using ember-cli in
everything past episode 14. They don't always call attention to that fact, but
everything is meant for use in ember-cli.

If you're looking for things that specifically address ember-cli features, I
made a tag for that: [http://www.emberscreencasts.com/tags/ember-
cli](http://www.emberscreencasts.com/tags/ember-cli)

------
bdcravens
It'd be useful to identify with tags or something the version. There's a lot
of pre-Ember CLI tutorials and videos out there, and it'd be good to know that
these videos are targeting the latest and greatest, not techniques from 2
years ago.

~~~
jeffreybiles
When I make the screencasts, I try to use the latest version release, as well
as ember-cli. Occasionally I'll miss that the week or two after a new version
comes out, due to my recording schedule, but in general the release date will
tell you what version I've been using.

With that said, labelling the version used in the screencasts isn't a bad
idea. Thank you for the suggestion.

~~~
bdcravens
Cool - I assumed so. I wouldn't worry about a week or two old, as long as your
viewing have a baseline for knowing that you're tracking releases pretty
regularly.

------
bluepnume
It amazes me that Ember is not more popular than it is. Still, I can't
complain -- it doesn't seem to have slowed those guys down in the slightest.

------
rbosinger
Is Ember the cool JS framework now? It seems nice enough to me. I have such a
headache from thinking about this front-end framework idealogy. I've used a
few tools but I generally don't make one-page apps so I stick to JQuery +
micro frameworks and maybe some React.

~~~
jbigelow76

        >Is Ember the cool JS framework now?
    

My casual following of various frameworks (through HN and Twitter signals)
seems that ~12-18 months ago Angular and Ember were duking it out for current
"cool kid" status with Angular seeming to edge Ember out. But framework
trendiness comes and goes like seasons of American Idol (or maybe Eurovision)
and ~6-9 months ago React took the top spot for now.

~~~
mountaineer
I'd say this is fairly accurate from my standpoint compiling trends[1] from
whoishiring threads here on HN. Ember has not really taken off like Angular
and React. Angular was a rocket, but React is now rising even faster than
Angular did, while Ember just goes along at a pretty flat pace.

[1] [http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-
trends/2015/...](http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-
trends/2015/may.html?compare1=AngularJS&compare2=Backbone&compare3=Ember&compare4=React)

------
awinder
"Javascript is not an Object-Oriented language, but Ember is"

Javascript is pretty clearly object-oriented, though the inheritance method
(prototypal) is very different from classic OOP. Moreover I don't think Ember
is actually doing anything crazy under the hood, so it's distinct "object
system" is probably leveraging mixins and maybe some prototypal inheritance?

~~~
jeffreybiles
Ember is definitely leveraging prototypal inheritance under the hood... the
object system is "just" some syntactic sugar so we can more easily reason
about our code using the thought patterns we learned in other OO languages.

------
bdcravens
Perhaps you should use something other than YouTube to host, given the videos
that are displayed at the end of the video? (Something like Wistia lets you
embed an action, like an email signup, etc, and gives you analytics, and more)

~~~
nacs
Youtube does allow you to disable the recommended videos that shows at the end
of the video in your embeds (also, YT does provide some basic analytics on
your videos like how many views, how long people watched and such).

~~~
jeffreybiles
Both of these comments are helpful. Thank you!

I'm going to disable the recommended videos for now, and then investigate
Wystia for a higher quality long-term solution.

